# my z31 turbo



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ldsolja4/lst?.dir=/z31&.view=

there she is ... proudly sponsored by bulletproof automotive in cali


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

ldsolja4 said:


> http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ldsolja4/lst?.dir=/z31&.view=
> 
> there she is ... proudly sponsored by bulletproof automotive in cali


Sweet looking Z31!!


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

nice!
Maybe I should bring my Z31 over and we can start breeding them.
Everyone knows that pedigree is what you look for when you want a good car..........Oh, no wait, thats dogs.

Nice car though!


----------



## AF_Falcon (Dec 16, 2003)

ldsolja4 said:


> http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ldsolja4/lst?.dir=/z31&.view=
> 
> there she is ... proudly sponsored by bulletproof automotive in cali


Definitely a nice car! Thats exactly what mine looks like, but nicer. I have an 88 Z turbo as well. I'll see if I can find some pics of it.


----------

